# Simulacion en Multisim 11



## AngelOskur0 (May 29, 2012)

Buenas con todos:

Bueno actualmente me estoy aventurando a simular circuitos de un curso de analogicos que llevo e la Universidad y lo eh enecontrado muy fascinante. Anduve con el Multisim, pero cuando simulo por ejemplo este seguidor de voltaje, con un amplificador 741. Y simulo el circuito, al ver en el osciloscopio el canal 2 del mismo no me marca nada. El canal uno el cual esta para ver el voltaje de entrada funciona perfectamente. Quisiera saber en que me estoy equivocando. Por favor alguna ayuda se los agradeseria mucho. Quisiera seguir simulando mas con la seguridad que todo me ira bien, haciendo bien las cosas. Gracias.

PD: Adjunto mi archivo de mi simulacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2012)

Fijate que ninguna entrada del operacional está referida a tierra . . .


----------



## AngelOskur0 (May 29, 2012)

No ninguna. las unicas tierras estan a mi generador y osciloscopio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

¿ Y ni siquiera te llamó la atención mi pregunta ?

¿ No se te ocurrió ver plamos de *amplificadores inversores* y *no inversores* a ver que pasaba con las masas ?


----------



## Squal0 (May 30, 2012)

Pues parece que es un problema con la alimentacion, ademas de que pin 7 es V+ y la 4 es V- y creo que los conectaste alreves, solo elimina esas dos fuentes y funcionara correctamente.
Lo que yo hago en multisim para obtener voltajes positivos y negativos, ademas la tierra; solo conectar dos pilas en serie en este caso de 12v y del nodo de donde ambas se unen obtendremos tierra y de los otros dos extremos voltage + y -.


----------



## AngelOskur0 (May 31, 2012)

Listo gracias. Es que en mi laboratorio si me salia y en la simulacion no. Listo lo de invertirlo me simulo perfectamente. Gracias.


----------

